# download mistake



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Today I was trying to find a street view. I went to google maps and it said I had to download the app. I did that and now when I want to open a new tab, my frequent tabs are not there for me to click on and there is a new tool bar. How do I get my old screen back? On the right below the new tool bar, it says fast maps now. How do I get rid of this and go back to my old screen. I am using firefox.

I think it might be _*chrome://extensions ----I don't want chrome.

I got it fixed. Thanks anyway.
*_


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Download and install Opera... I think that it is better than chrome as a browser...


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Shine said:


> Download and install Opera... I think that it is better than chrome as a browser...


 It uses same rendering engine as Chrome, they long ago gave up developing their own independent unique rendering engine. Its a little faster than Firefox, about like PaleMoon. The downside it doesnt seem to have a full NO-SCRIPT extension available. In my notion, that is just about mandatory for surfing anymore. There is a no-script-lite extension, but doesnt offer anywhere near the control.


----------

